# What was your best time at 2 months cubing?



## Speedstack89 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been cubing for almost 2 months now. My PB for the 3x3 is is 27.57 seconds.

Approximately, what was your best time, when you were 2 months into cubing?


----------



## riverchen (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine was like 1 min. Thats pretty nice i've been cubign for a year and i can only avg 25. then again id pont really practice


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 8, 2012)

45.15.


----------



## QuangNguyen (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine was 23 secs 19 for skipped PLL.^^


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 8, 2012)

At two months? I was probably at like 1:15.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 8, 2012)

I was averaging 28ish. My PB was like a 17 or something, I think with a PLL skip.


----------



## KobaltKour (Jul 8, 2012)

I've been cubing for just under 2 months now and my single PB is 18.42 and my best average of 5 is 20.74.


----------



## roxer9918 (Jul 8, 2012)

My PB was 1min 6 sec


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 8, 2012)

Best avg5 was 26.xx
Not sure about single. Something about 21 i guess


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably 26


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably a few minutes, but less than a quarter. I don't know if it was only because of me, or did the storebought took noticeable part too.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

Hard to say, probably around 21 or 22. 2 months is around the point where I was becoming globally sub-30.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 8, 2012)

Around 16 is my guess


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Speedstack89 said:


> I have been cubing for almost 2 months now. My PB for the 3x3 is is 27.57 seconds.
> 
> Approximately, what was your best time, when you were 2 months into cubing?



my pb was 15.37 ave was around 26/27


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 8, 2012)

Since I have no recollection of when I first solved a cube roughly 30 years ago, I'll note that when I started going for speed about 2 months ago I was around 2 or 3 minutes (using RUR'U' and commutators based on this, and doing edge position, edge orientation, corner position, corner orientation). After 2 months speed I was around 70 or 80 seconds.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 8, 2012)

23 ish


----------



## ottozing (Jul 8, 2012)

like 1:05. that was my plateu for like 6 months until i finally learned F2L


----------



## YddEd (Jul 8, 2012)

23.533 (3x3 today) and 3.183(2x2 today)


----------



## YddEd (Jul 8, 2012)

KobaltKour said:


> I've been cubing for just under 2 months now and my single PB is 18.42 and my best average of 5 is 20.74.


Signature says: Cube: DaYan GuHong V1 (started in May 2012) and now its July and you say:I've been cubing for just under 2 months now........

23.533 (3x3 today) and 3.183(2x2 today)


----------



## kirtpro (Jul 8, 2012)

Started cubing five years ago.

Grade 5, 5min
Grade 7, 1min
Beginner's method for the whole time.
Never knew bout CFOP lol.

No idea what my times were with 2 months of cubing.


----------



## balloon6610 (Jul 8, 2012)

12.27 Pb Single 17.45 PB average (I was sub 20 that time by the way)


----------



## applemobile (Jul 8, 2012)

YddEd said:


> Signature says: Cube: DaYan GuHong V1 (started in May 2012) and now its July and you say:I've been cubing for just under 2 months now........
> 
> 23.533 (3x3 today) and 3.183(2x2 today)




It doesn't say the 1st of may.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 8, 2012)

Like 1:30. I only cubed for like a month or so after I learned how to solve it over a year ago. I didn't start practicing again until like 3 or 4 months ago.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably like low 30s.


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Jul 8, 2012)

About 20 or less  I think sub 20


----------



## YddEd (Jul 8, 2012)

applemobile said:


> It doesn't say the 1st of may.


Of course it didn't.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 8, 2012)

At 2 months cubing... avg ~36, best 26.99.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it was like.. 35 sec average and 27 single?


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 8, 2012)

low thirty single and mid thirty avg I think


----------



## MalusDB (Jul 8, 2012)

40ish seconds avg and like 32 single I'd say. I didnt know even "full" 2 look OLL or PLL though lol. I average like 25-30 now with a 17.xx single, finally knoing 2 look OLL and 2 look PLL.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't think i was sub minute I was probably like 1:45


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Jul 8, 2012)

My best at 2 months i believe had to have been sub !:00. Probably around 52-55 seconds.


----------



## Aero (Jul 8, 2012)

i am just under two months at the moment and i have a 35 average and a pb of 29 so we are pretty close


----------



## Godmil (Jul 8, 2012)

I would have just finished learning OLL/PLL, but my F2L was poor so I think I was averaging low 50s.


----------



## Mudkip (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmmm hard to say...40 or so


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 8, 2012)

i think 18 or 19 with luck obviously. fullstep like 20-21 i would guess.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been speedcubing for 2 months and 1 week and about a week ago I got a 14 second solve


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Probably about 3 minutes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 9, 2012)

Probably 2 minutes or so.


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been cubing for almost 2 months and my personal best is 50.9


----------



## tx789 (Jul 9, 2012)

1:47 I got a 1:37 witch I never broke on that cube since that time was crazy and it broke


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jul 9, 2012)

at 2 months I was at about an average of 65 seconds pb single of 55 (I was using a basic lbl still and 4 algorithoms for last layer..)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmm.... I think I was averaging just under 30, with a PB of around 21.


----------



## stoic (Jul 9, 2012)

Definitely sup-1:00
I was doing LBL with a hybrid of three different beginner's methods I found on the net


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been cubing now for little more than a month I guess. My PB is now 01:00. I have deep respect for you guys who have averages of 25 secs with only two montsh of practise. I doubt I will ever get in that region.


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 9, 2012)

pb 36.xx, easy cross,easy f2l
i averaged 55-60 seconds...


----------



## hcfong (Jul 9, 2012)

I remember showing off to my friends after two months of cubing that I could solve it in an amazing time of...... 5 minutes. But at that time, I used an extremely stiff Rubik's brand cube. I would literally hurt my wrist trying to turn it. It's so stiff that I dare to say even the fastest cubers in the world would struggle to get a sub-30 with it.

But yeah, after 2 months about 5 minutes on a storebought Rubik's brand. Using my current ratio between my Guhong and storebought, it would be around 1:30 if I had a Guhong at that time I guess.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jul 9, 2012)

Probably somewhere around 1:30-2:00. That was back in 2003 using LBL with a non-lubed Rubik's store-bought. XD


----------



## JohanTheAwsome1 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't really know... After 4 months though my PB single was 14.40 and I was averaging about 21 I think..


----------



## TurtleCow (Jul 12, 2012)

Probably around 25-ish


----------



## AlexByard (Jul 12, 2012)

I have only been solving for just over a month now... And I am at 34.47. In 3 weeks i hope to be Sub 30.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jul 13, 2012)

After reading this thread I am quite amazed at how all of the new cuber's are quite fast after only 2 months of cubing. Back when I started cubing in 2007, the cubes were not as good as what is available today. When I started, the best cubes were type A's and C's, and after 2 months of cubing, you'd still be around a minute. Now, I'm not saying that cubes make the whole factor of speed, but the method and resource improvement has improved greatly, from websites to new algs. I say that people should be grateful for there cubes and resources, as they are abundant to a large extent.

If your going to reply to this, note the fact that this is my opinion and that I am not complaining. Also remember to delete this line. Thank you.


----------



## frici (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't remember. I think I was 6 years old and I could solve just the white face


----------



## ThomasJE (Jul 27, 2012)

Probably around 2-3 minutes.


----------



## applemobile (Jul 27, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> After reading this thread I am quite amazed at how all of the new cuber's are quite fast after only 2 months of cubing. Back when I started cubing in 2007, the cubes were not as good as what is available today. When I started, the best cubes were type A's and C's, and after 2 months of cubing, you'd still be around a minute. Now, I'm not saying that cubes make the whole factor of speed, but the method and resource improvement has improved greatly, from websites to new algs. I say that people should be grateful for there cubes and resources, as they are abundant to a large extent.




People also like to embellish the truth a little.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've been cubing for almost five years now. The past four and a half years, I didn't know about speedcubing - I didn't even know it even existed :O.

If you want to know two months since I started cubing, my best time was 2:31min. I didn't bother trying to be fast.

If you want to know two months since I started speedcubing, my best time was 16.40s.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 28, 2012)

Now that I think about it, I think it was 51.09


----------



## marceldacs (Jul 28, 2012)

18.99 at 2 months. I have been cubing for 3 months and pb is only 18.74 now. No skips, i just concentrated on f2l very well. I wish i could always concentrate that well.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 28, 2012)

I beat you all, my pb after two months was DNF. Just two layers

Back in the day (1982) there was no internet, so it was a little harder to learn. I remember a couple of pages on a magazine like a year latter explaining a corners / centers method that solved the cube, I never memorized it, though.

Like four months ago I started cubing again with absolutely the worst cube in the world. Yesterday I got a Zhanchi and my times dropped 20-30 seconds, about a minute PB, a minute 15 average, I'll keep on practicing, clear sub 1 average is my goal.


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Jul 28, 2012)

i know i had my first sub two at 3 months, so i guess i would be like 2:30 ish


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 30, 2012)

Probably over a minute. I knew how to solve one a while before I actually started trying to get fast.


----------



## pdilla (Jul 31, 2012)

1:02.xx


----------



## elcuber (Jul 31, 2012)

28.73


----------



## Aston (Jul 31, 2012)

After two months (now) my PB is 14.76


----------



## JHB (Jul 31, 2012)

My PB after 2 months was about 2:30, but I was avereginng about 3 minutes. That seemed quick to me at the time, but we get a lot faster don't we?


----------



## vd (Jul 31, 2012)

About 30 I guess.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 1, 2012)

38.037 seconds.


----------



## gpyl (Aug 18, 2012)

17ish


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Aug 30, 2012)

36


----------



## Joe96 (Aug 31, 2012)

After taking a 3 year long break from cubing and getting back into it, my pb was 16s after two months


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 31, 2012)

33


----------



## Qert31 (Aug 31, 2012)

Learning roux at the moment
After 4 days
PB is around 31.


----------



## Travis (Sep 23, 2012)

17.7

with a 26.8 avg12


----------



## zebra (Sep 23, 2012)

probably a minute and a half -.-


----------



## Specs112 (Sep 23, 2012)

1:45. It was about three months from the point that I learned to the point that I tried to get fast.


----------



## WBCube (Sep 25, 2012)

I just started cubing again around 2 months ago, and I got a 14.96 recently, and I'm averaging just around 20 seconds


----------



## Castor lestrado (Jan 1, 2013)

55 seconds


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 1, 2013)

27 I think.


----------



## N Zhang (Jan 1, 2013)

around 35


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 1, 2013)

around 45 i was still using 8355


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 1, 2013)

Around 1:30, I think. It took a loong time from I started cubing till I started speedcubing.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 1, 2013)

1:47 of something


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 1, 2013)

My person best was probably around 15 seconds, but that was a long time ago so im not sure. Now, 5 years later my best time is 6.95


----------



## Noaphiel (Jan 1, 2013)

cubing for exactly 2 months now (started Oct 30th) and got a 27.13 Single PB and an 38.02 ao5 with ZZ


----------



## Username (Jan 1, 2013)

Something around 30 secs


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 1, 2013)

So I would conclude from this thread that after 2 months I should be achieving somewhere between 15s and 2:30. That's good, I'm on track then!


----------



## KongShou (Jan 1, 2013)

16 best (lucky) average 22? ish


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 1, 2013)

27.63


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, I started cubing on the 30th of October :O . My times are in my signature.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jan 1, 2013)

19 single(not sure about single) and 26 avg of 5


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Apr 7, 2013)

I believe it was like 17 seconds. And my average was 23.


----------



## Jaylez (Apr 8, 2013)

I didn't know how to solve a cube 2 months ago.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Apr 9, 2013)

Well before I started speed cubing I practiced my own method of solving the cube with a personal best of 46secs I remember. Because it was a long and very intuitive way to solve the cube. But 5 years later of just a general hobby became an addiction with a PB 25.72 ao5 28.30 ao12 30.26 and an ao50 at 33.56. An this is all at about 2-3 months of 'speed cubing'.


----------

